# 

## DevilsAdvocate

,  ,   ,   -   :   

> -.  , -      -2008.        ,     .         ****.             -. 
>      .     ,  ,    .  3  ,   :
> -    ,    .
> -   ,  ,      .
> -  ,  ,     . 
>  , ,     ,      ,        ,  -  . 
>    .  ,    ,   .   " ", "", "   "  .. ..  . , , ,   . 
>    :   ,   -   ,      ,    ,        ,   . 
> -   ,    (   ,   ,  ).
> ...

  :  "" 
 : http://dan-unique.livejournal.com/176140.html

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ....          ..     ,     5- ...    ,       ,      ... ?       ,       ,      ..  ..

     ???    ??? ,  ,     . ..

----------


## Ihor

> ???    ??? ,  ,     . ..

    ,

----------


## kobieta

.... -,    .
   :   ,   ...   ...    .
 ,     ,   .. -   ,    ,  !!!!!!!!        .
 ..    ! - !!!!!!!         .
  ....
   ,    ,    

> ,  .... -  !!!

       ,   ...
...        ,     ** - , ',   ** -     ..     -  ,      ,     ,        .      ,     --   ,       ,     ;  ...    - -.

----------


## S

> ???

     , -      ,      .

----------


## Pixel

",   , 
   . 
    ...
,  ,  ."

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> .. ,  ,      ...    ,      ,   ,    ..

   ,       ...   

> ,

   .     ...   

> .... -,    .
>    :   ,   ...   ...    .
>  ,     ,   .. -   ,    ,  !!!!!!!!        .
>  ..    ! - !!!!!!!         .
>   ....
>    ,    ,  
>     ,   ...
> ...        ,      - , ',    -     ..     -  ,      ,     ,        .      ,     --   ,       ,     ;  ...    - -.

   ,     ,     ,  ,  ,     ,    ,    ??? ,    ,     ???   ,    ,      ,   -   ,       ,      ,     ,   ,   , ,  ,   .   

> , -      ,      .

  ,    , ,     .
,     !!!   

> ",   ,
>    .
>     ...
> ,  ,  ."

    !!!   
 ,    , , ,     .
         .
  ,       ,       .  ,   ,       .    ,   ,      ,   .
     ,  .     ,     ??? ,  ,     ,  ,  ,  ,     ...    ,     ,         .              .   -,      ,   :     ,    ???    - ,   .  ,     .    ,    ,       -  ,    !!!      ???   ,    ,   ,     ,  *   ()*.

----------


## Ihor

> .     ...

         ,

----------


## nickeler

. ,   , ""     뺺,   "".   ?

----------


## aneisha

"",       ,     , " ?"

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*DevilsAdvocate*,   !     !!!
 !    !

----------


## Yonshi

. 
  ,       ,  .           (        ).         (   "") :       "".     .   ,    "".               .  ,      , "" ,   .      (    ),     .      . 
             .    , ""    ,       .  " ".       ,     (),    -  .
      ,  ""    ,       ,    .          .

----------

